# Song arrangement



## JoachimL (Oct 15, 2020)

Hey.
I'm currently working on a cover version of "sad and beautiful world" by Sparklehorse.
I have a tendency to try to write melodically rich arrangements - though with few instruments.
However, I have hardly looked into the study of counterpoint. (I have only had a few piano 
and guitar lessons, and struggle with notation of rhythm..) Therefore I sometimes write 
melodic parts that steal too much attention from the vocal melody. That is, when I listen 
to the song through cell phone or laptop speakers.

When I listen through decent headphones, the arrangements sound ok to me. Listening
through cell phone or laptop speakers, the instrument separation of the mix is reduced -
the instruments sound like they are panned in the same place of the stereo image.
Listening with headphones, the spatial separation of the instruments helps separate the
individual parts.

Should I strive to arrange songs so that they sound nice from phone/PC speakers, 
since a lot of people listen to music that way, or should I rather think about how they 
sound from a better sound source? 

I don't have a copyright license for the song I'm working on, so I can't share it 
on Soundcloud. But I heard from a music producer that it's ok to share privately.
So, if anyone wants to listen and give their opinion on the arrangement, I could send it
per email or private message (?).


----------



## JohnG (Oct 15, 2020)

One way to address this challenge is to listen on headphones to a commercially-released song whose mix and sound you like. It can be quite revealing to notice just how extreme the panning sometimes is on songs.

One thing that typically disappears on laptop or cell speakers is bass / low end, so you might consider delving into Youtube for mix tips if your likely users will be listening that way.


----------



## JoachimL (Oct 15, 2020)

Thanks for the advice!


----------

